# CC report



## s-moore-937 (Dec 14, 2010)

Water was 61 degrees when I left yesterday. Crappie fishing was good. Got into a lot of perch also. Wish they were Lake Erie size!! lol.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Going tomorrow......how deep were the crappie?


----------



## s-moore-937 (Dec 14, 2010)

15-20 fow


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks! I was there last week in the wind, and they were had to find.....the few I did find were 15-20 fow


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm going in the morning. Hopefully it will be on!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

... I doubt it's going to be "on" for at least another week or two yet ... highs in the 70s again this whole week .i'm sure you'll be able to find some fish and even find a lot of fish but you're going to be fishing 20 feet deep to do that


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I fished the flats yesterday got 2 saugeyes both 20 inches also caught 2 yellow perch and 2 white bass. The saugeyes were both females and full of eggs. One of the perch was nice size the other small maybe 4 inches.
All the fish were caught drifting dragging a crawler along the bottom


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Was not on... LOL I didn't fish 20' deep... I guess the boat does not go into storage yet.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I only got about a dozen, but most were in the 10” range. Had to move around a lot, and pick off a few at each location. I seemed to do a little better with fish 25’ deep in 30 FOW. But, caught fish as shallow as 10 FOW.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

Caught my PB crappie at CC last week, it was 16.25 inches, it was only in 6 FOW! We ended up with 24 keepers, with 20 over 10 inches! 2nd biggest was 13.50 in. Just lucky that day!


----------



## BryanZg (Jun 5, 2012)

About what area are you guys seeing the crappie at? North of the bridge or South?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

h2owolf said:


> Caught my PB crappie at CC last week, it was 16.25 inches, it was only in 6 FOW! We ended up with 24 keepers, with 20 over 10 inches! 2nd biggest was 13.50 in. Just lucky that day!


That's a hog congrats ! Love to see a pic of that beast !!!


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw a few crappies come out on the trees around the corner from Wellman ramp. Marked a lot of fish in that area. No bass for me.


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

, will try to add pic's, she is on ice, may try to get some better pic's later!


----------



## ratherbecasting (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice crappie.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Super nice Wolf


----------



## h2owolf (Apr 23, 2012)

ML1187 said:


> Super nice Wolf



Thanks guys!


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

thats some fish great catch.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

h2owolf said:


> , will try to add pic's, she is on ice, may try to get some better pic's later!
> View attachment 222591
> View attachment 222592
> View attachment 222591
> ...


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

Anyone been out in the past couple days? I'm planning on heading down that way with a few guys and my son on Saturday. I'm really hoping the weather will bring the crappie up a bit. Any and all reports are gold to me right now.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

slob speck!


----------



## Motorhead (Apr 13, 2014)

Very tough out there today. Fished the south end, launched from wellman ramp and hit all the trees that I could find. Fished all different depths, colors, minnows, jig only, etc. Could not find a pattern and only pulled in one 9 inch crappie and 4 tiny bluegill. Rough day but beautiful fall weather today. The one crappie was about 10ft deep in 20 ft of water.


----------



## harrison08 (Oct 4, 2004)

Pretty much the same for us. No real pattern. 6 keepers-- all on jigs.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Didnt do horribly bad this morning...a couple keeper crappy and a nice 18" eye... casting 1/16 oz. chartues jig from shore.. 8 fow...


----------



## laxNfish (Dec 29, 2014)

9Left said:


> Didnt do horribly bad this morning...a couple keeper crappy and a nice 18" eye... casting 1/16 oz. chartues jig from shore.. 8 fow...
> View attachment 223044
> 
> View attachment 223045


 Fished the upper end Sunday mainly throwing a swimbait. Picked up 1 LM, 1 SM, 1 giant crappie, a whitebass, and 1 huge sheephead. Couldn't believe there was someone skiing.


----------



## smoore937 (Jan 2, 2015)

Had a good day today... Water temp was 57 and the fish were biting as long as you could find them. Caught saugeye and crappie. Started out fishing for saugeye. Caught 4. All about the same size. Biggest was 19". Switched to crappie fishing around noon. Didn't keep count of the crappie. The biggest today was just a tad under 13". Most were between 9-10". But even the 9" crappie were pigs. They are definitely feasting right now. Used jigs and minnows. Switched to jigs once the white bass started moving in. Most of the bites were pretty aggressive. All the fish I caught were tight to the bottom. Fish were in 15-20 fow depending on the sun/cloud cover. All fish were thrown back except for one saugeye which I'm eating now.


----------



## DenOhio (Oct 18, 2016)

smoore937 said:


> Had a good day today... Water temp was 57 and the fish were biting as long as you could find them. Caught saugeye and crappie. Started out fishing for saugeye. Caught 4. All about the same size. Biggest was 19". Switched to crappie fishing around noon. Didn't keep count of the crappie. The biggest today was just a tad under 13". Most were between 9-10". But even the 9" crappie were pigs. They are definitely feasting right now. Used jigs and minnows. Switched to jigs once the white bass started moving in. Most of the bites were pretty aggressive. All the fish I caught were tight to the bottom. Fish were in 15-20 fow depending on the sun/cloud cover. All fish were thrown back except for one saugeye which I'm eating now.


I was trying to stay off the water cause its kinda chilly lol. Then I read this and know I gotta get out. Good outing!


----------



## BryanZg (Jun 5, 2012)

Smoore937, North of the bridge or South. I was there Weds. Had some luck in the mouth of the incoming creek area in the North end. Just crappies though.


----------



## smoore937 (Jan 2, 2015)

North


----------



## jerome price (Nov 3, 2014)

Rooster said:


> Going tomorrow......how deep were the crappie?


I caught mines in 20-30 feet of water, fished about 7 foot deep and caught 19 keepers and 1 throw back in about 30 minutes


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fished Sunday from 9am – 1pm out of Wellman. Only saw one other idiot out there….very cold and windy. Only caught 6 crappie (15’ deep in 20 FOW), and all were under 10”. The wind made vertical jigging deeper than 20’ impossible. Got a few white bass, and had a juvenile muskie nail a roadrunner as I was pulling it out of the water. Poor pic, but I was not taking my gloves off, and no way was I going to bring anything into the kayak that might get me wet. Doesn’t look like much, but it was fun on a UL rod and inline ice fishing reel.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Just an FYI to everyone using CC. Called and talked to the office today about the docks. I was told they will be pulling the docks this week or next. May leave Wellman's in like last year but the guy I talked was not 100% certain of that. Plan accordingly.


----------

